# Best Homemade Tools >  How to make your own Sanding Belts

## diyfixman

In the next video I will show you how to make Sanding Belts yourself, it is very simple, easy and strong you can also make it in any size you need and with the help of easy to obtain raw materials you will find them in every store.

----------

baja (Mar 12, 2021),

boggybud (Mar 12, 2021),

davidschutt (Mar 15, 2021),

Home-PC (Mar 15, 2021),

katy (Mar 11, 2021),

nova_robotics (Mar 11, 2021),

odd one (Mar 11, 2021),

Ralphxyz (Mar 11, 2021),

Skun Knuckles (Mar 15, 2021),

toeless joe (Mar 14, 2021)

----------


## Ralphxyz

Thanks! What is the glue?

Ralph

----------


## katy

> Thanks! What is the glue?
> 
> Ralph



I would also like to know

----------


## DSTP

> I would also like to know



His youtube video says starbond quick glue: https://www.starbond.com/?rfsn=4557311.24979e

Bottle looks like EM-150 on the starbond website.

----------


## diyfixman

> Thanks! What is the glue?
> 
> Ralph



Hello my friends, sorry I did not write this before ... I used starbound fast glue but you can use any fast glue that is high quality and strong.

----------

katy (Mar 12, 2021)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks diyfixman! We've added your Sanding Belts to our Belt Sanders and Grinders category,
as well as to your builder page: diyfixman's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Sanding Belts
 by diyfixman

tags:
belt sander, sandpaper

----------

diyfixman (Mar 13, 2021)

----------


## diyfixman

thank you sir

----------


## Steved53

Nice idea. But should the overlap be the other way ? That seems to be against the direction arrow. Won't the edge will catch ?

----------


## diyfixman

> Nice idea. But should the overlap be the other way ? That seems to be against the direction arrow. Won't the edge will catch ?



I have been working with this method for close to two years, so far I have not encountered any problems. You can also make an overlap diagonally, it will be much stronger and safer.

----------

